

RIM hires J.P. Morgan For “Strategic Review” - ArekDymalski
http://techcrunch.com/2012/05/29/rim-halts-trading-to-issue-business-update-hires-rbc-and-j-p-morgan-for-strategic-review/

======
ArekDymalski
I wouldn't be surprised if it was part of preparation to acquisition by
Facebook.

